# DI vessel 11L or 25L



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok so been looking at getting a DI vessel, Now been thinking .. do I get the 11.? or spend the extra and get a bigger one

My water in is 250 and having a new black car I see it .. 

Wash car to then go on a drive to be left with water marks where its been hiding .. so ideal thing is to use one to remove this pain and speed up the wash part not having to dry or do very little

Wash car once a week .. so thinking the 11 should do it .. but for the extra £50 I could get the bigger one .. that and then when I refill I dont have a bag I have to keep sealed and worry about it going off as its all out and new in.

So would you get the bigger one 25L 

Cheers

Long weekend on its way be good to get it and use over the long weekend


----------



## malcky (Feb 20, 2016)

What exactly is this or do?


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I got the 25 litre one due to having a few cars to clean. I love not having to dry the car after washing, especially my Transporter van lol


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well 
Been doing some chatting and was thinking 

One of the places does a 15.4

Half way option ? 

There is only my car and with a bit of chatting was reminded about the weight and to empty it's harder 

The 15.4 is 8x22 so bit smaller 

I am planning on running 2 so I get best use from it 
So been told 2 11 would be fine 


The man advantage I see is to refill it's 25ltr empty and fill no storing 

And I'd not get 2 fills from a 25 if I was doing it with 15.4 

Mmmmm what to get


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Hay what to you use in your where do you get you stuff to refill it


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I bought this one
http://www.thewatersite.co.uk/Resin_Vessel_0735_for_Pure_Water_Applications.html
but check the prices between the two sites
http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=88
They are connected and one works out cheaper than the other.

I also bought a meter to check water quality from them.

I got a flue bracket to secure it to the garage wall and I also got a water tank jacket to insulate it from the cold.

If the sites get removed then just google for 0735 di vessel


----------



## Jaggs (Mar 17, 2016)

The consensus seems to be tall and thin as opposed to short dumpy vessels, I got the 25 litre one for our black Range Rover, makes the job of cleaning it so much easier


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I bought this one
> http://www.thewatersite.co.uk/Resin_Vessel_0735_for_Pure_Water_Applications.html
> but check the prices between the two sites
> http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=88
> ...


Looks like a good price to buy as some people want £300 for a very similar vessel. :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

I am getting quite tempted for the 15.4 as I will have 2 in the end and 2 x 23/25 would be a lot of space and not need that volume

The 11. Would do it but for the small extra seams worth it

http://www.
d
*
a
*
q
*
u
*
a
*
.co.uk/divessels.htm


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well did it
15.4 version on order 
Looking forward to long weekend getting something set up to try it out 

Just decided if I have 2 long term better use from resin and I'd not need the bigger one but for the extra it was 15.4 seams better

Hope it works as good as others say


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Its well worth it mate IMHO. I have a dumpy vessel which is then linked to a 37 inch tall vessel (aspect ratio friendly). I have these linked but also have a bypass permanently set up so I can switch between DI water and normal water by quickly turning two valves.:thumb:


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I got it today
Looks good size wise as it will go under the table over the winter months in the kitchen 

It's a nice black spectrum pressure vessel

Now just need to get a few connections so I can use it then make a way to link it in so its easy to use 

Going to keep a record on wash numbers so give me an idea on how long I get 
All tho is won't know he amount of water used :-( 

Richard


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

richard_h said:


> Well I got it today
> Looks good size wise as it will go under the table over the winter months in the kitchen
> 
> It's a nice black spectrum pressure vessel
> ...


Mrs t asked does your mrs know about this :lol::lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

richard_h said:


> Well I got it today
> Looks good size wise as it will go under the table over the winter months in the kitchen
> 
> It's a nice black spectrum pressure vessel
> ...





tightlines said:


> Mrs t asked does your mrs know about this :lol::lol:


Especially when it starts to smell fishy :lol:


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well I'd not asked about that but guess the smell won't help my idea 

Dam should have just got the 25 and not even had it possible to sneak in 

Well weekend time to find a nice storage space


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

richard_h said:


> Well I got it today
> Looks good size wise as it will go under the table over the winter months in the kitchen
> 
> It's a nice black spectrum pressure vessel
> ...


My other thread on DI vessels may give you some ideas mate.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366251


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers 
Had a good read on that and looks a nice easy swap over for tap and the good stuff

Will have a think and take some ideas 

Want it to be easy so I feel the enjoyment from it 

The car is not in need today it's quite clean and it's going to rain tomorrow so will save my time to some enjoying the sun

And hoselock ends collecting to get me started


----------



## Jaggs (Mar 17, 2016)

I use one of these to keep a track of litres through the DI vessel


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Mmmmm interesting 
Was thinking about inline alarm for the tds 
So I can set and make sure you don't cover car in water that's no good 

And today I'll be looking at leaf blowers 

Speed up the dry when required


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a smaller flow meter than that which is in line, you might be able to see it in the photo.


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi 
What meter do you have ..

seen its better to slow the flow down to help with the filtering

Almost there with my connections.

But id like to add a alarm for the TDS and be good to see the amount its making. But 1st need to have some flow controle .. then i will add a TDS alarm inline

Anyone used one ?

Thinking something like this

http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=333
scrap that seams its just does a test when you push button for every hour :-(


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

I use the one at the top of this eBay page mate.

http://www.google.co.uk/aclk?sa=L&a...=1t3&device=m&poi=&loc=9045999&treatment_id=7


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Well did my 1st wash yesterday in the sun 
Worked well tho have to remember to keep the car wet so the normal water did not dry 

Question 

Could I use a water butt collecting rain water and use that 

Would be lower ppm count and free as I am on a meter 

Tho would need a pump and water butt but would it work out better or will the water get contaminated and kill the resin ?


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

Cheers for the link 
Ill check out adding one in at some point


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

richard_h said:


> Well did my 1st wash yesterday in the sun
> Worked well tho have to remember to keep the car wet so the normal water did not dry
> 
> Question
> ...


Absolutely mate, i normally use non DI water to wash the car a panel / section at a time and then rinse each panel /section as i go with the DI water.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm think about getting one of these, but not sure what to get 11l, 15.4l, 23l, etc.

From what I've read taller and thinner is good, but best use of resin is from two in series. Not sure how much difference we are talking though in real life. 

Just got a water tester and is reading 326ppm, any idea how long a 11l vessel would last me in terms of litres?


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (Nov 12, 2009)

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> I'm think about getting one of these, but not sure what to get 11l, 15.4l, 23l, etc.
> 
> From what I've read taller and thinner is good, but best use of resin is from two in series. Not sure how much difference we are talking though in real life.
> 
> Just got a water tester and is reading 326ppm, any idea how long a 11l vessel would last me in terms of litres?


To answer my own question on this , seems like would get 500-600l from a 11l unit. But have had advice that contact time is what is important so the aspect ratio comes into play to get the most from your resin - which is also what RaceGlaze's very useful thread about aspect ratios says (http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=361829).

Feel free to switch off but you can do some simple estimates using data in RaceGlaze's thread assuming a fairly linear relationship between the aspect ratio the ratio of litres water obtained from litres resin (which the three data points in that post - a very limited sample I admit, but also an estimate from a supplier of 15l vessel gave me 800l of water also tallies with).

Given a linear relationship, it's a straightforward equation to estimate the ratio of litres water: resin for any shaped vessel, which can be converted into costs per say 1500l. I used 1500l as estimates of water used to wash a car is in the 25l-50l, so take higher number and assume washing car every two weeks). What's interesting is that it's difficult to recoup the higher up front cost of the really good aspect ratio RaceGlaze 7l and 14l at that level of usage over some of the other more commonly sized and therefore cheaper cylinders. E.g. assuming 1500l per annum used in a high ppm area, it takes 4 years for the total cost of the RaceGlaze 14l to be less than a standard ratio 8"x17" 11l unit. In fact, the best value units over a ten year period (on the above assumptions) would be a 7"x35" 23l unit follows by a 8" by 35" 25l unit followed by the 14l raceglaze unit.

Of course the higher your usage of water the quick you recover the higher upfront cost at these levels of ppm, but if you are in a lower ppm area then it will take an age.

All high level estimates above, but helped me work out what to be aiming for. Only thing putting me off the 23/25l units is the alleged weight when full, but I don't really need to move it so sure I'll manage!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have my vessel secured to the garage wall so it can't move.

See post #6


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (Nov 12, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have my vessel secured to the garage wall so it can't move.
> 
> See post #6


Yep, good idea. Don't have a round bracket to hand, but have a standard hook one I could use and then rope it in place without it looking too messy. All on order now so hopefully will get to use it at the weekend.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok, all here, filled the vessel (that was a pain in the b***), it is heavy, but it's not too bad and I don't plan to move it around. Got it secured in the corner of my garage using a bracket and piece of light rope looped round it.

Looking forward to using it tomorrow!

Haven't told the other half how much it all cost!


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> Haven't told the other half how much it all cost!


I always fine that best not too works best.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> Haven't told the other half how much it all cost!


wouldn't worry about that mate she will have stuff in the wardrobe you know nothing about with shoes and bag to match


----------

